# PAIN CENTER - Piriformis/Psoas/Quadratus Muscle Injections CPT codes?



## marci_ann (Mar 22, 2010)

Can any body help with CPT codes for these...

1. Piriformis Muscle Injection

2. Piriformis Trigger Point Injection (not sure if this is the same as 1.)

3. Psoas and quadratus myoneural injection

Thank you for your help.


----------



## donnamoser (Jun 8, 2010)

*Piriformis Muscle Trigger Point*

Did you ever find out what code to use for this?  I have the same situation and have seen different responses.  I've seen in Medicare Part B News that if it is+ into the nerve it should be 64445 but if it is in the muscle to use 64999.  The note I have from my doctor states "trigger point injection into the right buttock at the piriformis muscle.  Any ideas?


----------

